# Does ONLINE STREAMING of media reduce my download limit???



## dkd903 (Feb 15, 2006)

I have a MTNL Triband 400 MB download limit internet connection. I wanted to know whether online streaming will reduce my download limit (balance) ?

help req. urgent.


----------



## naveenchandran (Feb 15, 2006)

YES!


----------



## Captain Crime (Feb 15, 2006)

even opening opening does reduces


----------



## mediator (Feb 15, 2006)

Yea greatly!


----------



## alib_i (Feb 15, 2006)

Of course it will.

When you listen to streaming media .. you actually download the song on the fly ..
data keeps getting downloaded .. and as soon as it's downloaded .. it's converted to audio.
Hence .. the bottomline .. it will reduce your balance.

-----
alibi


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 16, 2006)

dkd903 said:
			
		

> I have a MTNL Triband 400 MB download limit internet connection. I wanted to know whether online streaming will reduce my download limit (balance) ?
> 
> help req. urgent.


well it is the biggest consumer of ur limit after game download. even radio of launchcast takes up lot of data and video will take a lot more. for chking  this open ur lan status and chk the data transferred. this will tell u how much u have consumed.


----------



## y2ki (Mar 17, 2008)

dkd903 said:


> I have a MTNL Triband 400 MB download limit internet connection. I wanted to know whether online streaming will reduce my download limit (balance) ?
> 
> help req. urgent.



Yes Its Absolutely reduce you download limit
here is simple calculation
If you listening  128Kbps streaming. that means your PC transfer 128 Kilo byte data per second. 
If you listen it for 1 minute (60 Seconds)
128 Kb X 60 Sec.= 7680 Kb (7.5 MB)

It takes 7.5 MB data transfer to listen 1 minute Streaming.  
Now calucalte MTNL bill your self.


----------



## vinit suri (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey Y2ki dude...ur calculation is slightly wrong....when we say 128kbps we mean 128 kilo bits per second.........so 1 minute of listening to 128kbps streaming will download only 
128*60=7680kb=7680/8 KB=960KB
ie =0.9375 MB...........


----------



## slugger (Mar 17, 2008)

how do people even find 2 yr old posts - lotsa time to kill?

*REPORTIN*


----------

